# Cover Story



## ceeboy14 (Jul 27, 2013)

I do some sideline writing for various magazines. For quite awhile, I submitted unsolicited work but of late have been getting invitations to submit. This is one such article I recently was asked to write and shoot the photos for. It's not high paying but does help to build a good portfolio.

http://emagazines.hibu.com/PANACT

The main article is about half way into the magazine.


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 27, 2013)

What is the title?  So I can figure out what to look at...lol.  Maybe I missed it??


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jul 27, 2013)

Go to page 14-15-16 in the magazine. The title was A Day in the Life of a Daylily Farmer.


----------

